# Music Videoclip Filesharing mit AMule - LEGAL?



## exitboy (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

1. ich habe bei mir AMule drauf und überlege ob das Downloaden von Musicvideoclips die im TV ausgestrahlt werden illegal ist? Eigentlich zahlen wir doch dafür GEZ oder?


2. Was haltet Ihr von MUTE MUTE: Simple, Anonymous File Sharing

Ist das sicherer als Emule? und die P2P Netze? Hat da jemand schon mal was von gehört.

Für alle KDE Freakys: gibt es über MUTE das "KOM+MUTE"  http://kommute.sourceforge.net

Kann da jmd. helfen?


----------



## LarsT (9. Juli 2006)

Exitboy

1. Filesharing ist nicht illegal, solange nicht urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material geshared wird.

2. Die GEZ hat damit nichts zu tun. Mit den GEZ-Gebühren werden die öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunksender finanziert. Sie hat nichts mit den Urheberrechten, die hier berührt werden zu tun.

3. Die Ausstrahlung im TV hebt das Urheberrecht nicht auf.

4. Es ist die erlaubt, Fernsehausstrahlungen für private Zwecke aufzunehmen und Kopien solcher Aufnahmen an Freunde oder Verwandte weiterzugeben. Ob man die Filescharing-Community zu dieser Gruppe zählen kann, mag ich bezweifeln. Hier bin ich mir der rechtlichen Lage nicht sicher. Dazu siehe aber 5.

5. In dem Moment wo das File, das du herunterlädst nicht mehr ein TV-Rip ist, sondern z.B. ein DVD-Rip ist es sowieso illegal unabhängig ob der Clip schon im Fernsehen ausgestrahlt worden ist oder nicht.

6. Wer nur legale files shared, trägt nur das übliche Virenrisiko, ansonsten ist er sicher.


----------



## exitboy (10. Juli 2006)

es sind ja letztendlich auch nur mitgeschnittene z.B: MTV Clips


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juli 2006)

Auch das ist, meines Wissens nach, nicht legal.
Wurde glaub ich auch oben schon angesprochen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Juli 2006)

exitboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es sind ja letztendlich auch nur mitgeschnittene z.B: MTV Clips


 
Die du auch wie Radiomitschnitte gerne an Freunde und Familie unentgeltlich weitergeben darfst. 
Du darfst zB wenn dus auf CD Brennst, nichtmal das Geld für den Rohling verlangen, wohl aber einen "Tauschrohling" ( wessen Geniestreich war das eigentlich ?  )

Wenn du aber die Mitschnitte öffentlich zugänglich machst, was du mit Filesharingsystemen wie eMule offensichtlich machst, ist es ein Verstoß gegen das Urheberecht... Dann kommst du 5 Jahre in den Knast und wirst von bösen, hässlichen Kerlen in den Popo... nein lassen wir das 

Wieder anders sieht es bei Bootlegs aus, die darf man von vielen Bands (zB Metallica und Dream Theather erlauben das) auch öffentlich zugänglich machen, und zum kostenlosem Download anbieten. Dann aber nur wenn das Konzert nicht von der Band selbst auf CD oder DVD Veröffentlicht wird.

Wie das ganze nun mit Livekonzertem im TV aussieht hab ich keine Ahnung... aber ich würds sicherheitshalber genauso behandeln wie normale TV Mitschnitte.


----------

